# Five Best ATV Goggles



## VS_Goose

*Protect your eyes when you're out on the trail*

Nothing can ruin an awesome trail ride faster than getting something in your eye. Dust, dirt, mud, bugs and tree branches all seem to have a natural attraction to your eyes, especially if you’re not wearing goggles. Granted, you should always wear a helmet and goggles. While we’ve covered which helmets are the best out there, even on a budget, let’s take a few minutes to discuss wearing good goggles.

What makes a good goggle? For starters, they have to fit your face. If you’ve got a small head, or you’re buying a pair for your kids, youth goggles are the right size. If you wear glasses, get an OTG setup. Also vitally important is the foam. The foam makes the seal to keep dust and such out of your eyes. Weak foam lets dust in. And then there’s the lens. Scratch resistance is important. You can also pick different tints to help on sunny days. Taking all these factors, here are maybe the five best ATV goggles you can choose from for your off-roading fun.

To see the review, head here: Five Best ATV Goggles - ATV.com


----------

